# Still Producing Breast Milk



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

You know I'd never really given it much thought - but I never stopped producing milk between having Clare in November 1992 and Sophie nearly 7 years' later in October 1999. However, HOW embarrassing - somebody brought in a new-born babby to work today and being a total sop where babbies are concerned "oh lets have a cuddle" within SECONDS my breasts were filling up to such an extent I was soaking - literally - had to quickly hand her back to mum and spent the rest of the morning - seeing folk with loo roll stuffed in my bra like those lovely old pads I used to wear. Now my little one is nearly EIGHT - I spoke to my coz Maggie a while ago (she's a GP) and she sees no reason why I shouldn't continue producing milk until the menopause - since my mum didn't have this til she was 62 - I've got what 18 more years of producing milk - do you think I should bottle it - yucky!!!Its not that I'm scared or owt - but what if, god willing - I have grandkids and have to keep mopping my boobs up every time I cuddle them - anyone else heard or experienced this????? Blimey I know I've got reasonable knockers - but this is ridiculous!!!Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh blimey - so I am a freak then???Sue


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't go so far as to call you a freak but it does seem odd. I thought the whole process starts with hormones and keeps going only so long as you are actually breast feeding. If you stop breast feeding, you stop lactating. Have you discussed this with your doctor? Maybe your cousin is not completely informed. This is a good question for a gynocologist/ob doc. Are you on any kind of hormone therapy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I don't know who would be better informed than my coz who has known me all my life and is a GP but yes, good thoughts Heyhey.No, the only medication I take is an anti-depressant. Tis wierd isn't it???Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Found this articlehttp://www.healthatoz.com/healthatoz/Atoz/...alactorrhea.jspI would talk to your doctor to see if you need to be checked for some of the things that can cause this.It could be your medication


> A number of medications and drugs can also cause galactorrhea as a side-effect. Hormonal therapies (like oral contraceptives), drugs for treatment of depression or other psychiatric conditions, tranquilizers, morphine, heroin, and some medications for high blood pressure can cause galactorrhea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the article Kathleen - I'll not be consulting any specialists - it was this obsessing about my health that started me off on a cycle of depression.So why did I post - dunno really. I appreciate the input but if it was a tumour - I'd have had it since 1992 and I'm still going strong so I think I'll leave well alone.It is wierd though.Appreciate the input.Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It did sound like a lot of people have it just because they do.It would be on that list of things I just report to the regular doc during my regular check ups so they know all the data about my health.K.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah absolutely fair enoughsky Kathleen - though t'only time I visit the doctor these days is my yearly "mental health" review and long may that continue.Thanks againSue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

There's some place in the US that accepts milk donations for Mums who can't breastfeed their bubs. But anyway, just wanted to chip in has this been non stop since you had your 8 year old? I definitely stopped lactating after the twins but when I went on Paxil, 3 months into it I started producing milk. My GP took me off it (and is now thinking about putting me back on it!!) as it was the main symptom I got from it. But yeah, it was totally weird to suddenly start lactating again.If it makes you feel any better the side effect is a very rare one so maybe we're just special


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh right Screams - do if my "lawyering" work dries up (and my breast milk doesn't) - I could start up "rent a boob"!!!!! No, I've never ever stopped producing milk - from November 1990 when I had Jacko to the present day - my anti-depressant doesn't affect it either way.So, yeah guess I'm just a freak - I'd have been burnt at the stake - especially since I also have an extra nipple (but that runs in our family - my mum, my sister and my cousin Helen all share that wierdness - and my mum only has 9 toes) - bloody hell - I'd better shut up - or us'll have sexy old Mathew Hopkins the Witchfinder General rocking up here with his scold's bridle and ducking stool.Better go and suckle the implets!!!!Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ha ha! No not a freak. My little brother and Dad have an extra nipple so it's not strange to me. And when I grew up 2 little Irish girls who lived down the road both had webbed feet (which I know isn't THAT weird except it was on every toe of both feet so they both had "duck feet" as they called them). They couldn't wear thongs and it drove them mad (flip flops that is, not the underbangers). I guess so long as your doctor doesn't think it's cause for concern you'll just have to keep up with the bra pads, but maybe there is somewhere you could donate it too like in the US?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybes I could start up a website called "breast friends or bosom buddies" or summat for like-minded (nippled) freak wet-nurse women!!!!Sue


----------

